# I can't seem to keep mollies alive



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just seem to have no luck with keeping mollies. Of all the mollies I have bought they all seem to do well for a few weeks and then just start dying. Usually they start having trouble eating and by the time they die they seem all scrawny and emaciated. I thought they were being attacked by some internal parasite but I have medicated the tank time and again with parasite clear fizz tablets but still they die. I have two juveniles that were born in the tank and have survived so far for 7 months... they are the longest lasting molly survivors in the tank.

I also have tiger barbs which keep to themselves and don't bother the other fish and a blue gourami.

My water is perfect, NH3, NO2 and NO3 is all normal, all tests I have done myself are normal and I've also taken water to the fish store for them to test and also show as normal. pH is about 7.5, temperature 27 C (80.2F). 

I know that Mollies prefer salt in their water and I used to put a bit of salt in the water but this limits what other fish I can put in the tank. The tiger barbs don't seem to mind the salt but the gourami may have a problem and I also want to keep a rainbow shark which will definitely have a problem with salt. I think the juveniles have survived because as mentioned they were born in the tank and have probably adapted to the conditions.

I really like mollies, they are nice looking fish and I want to keep them. Should I add some salt? Any other advice to keep these guys alive?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How were you dosing the salt?Because it doesnt evaporate.If you add say,three tablespoons to a ten gallon,go a few weeks and notice the water level is dropped,and add another tablespoon to a gallon,and repeat,then you are ODing on salt.It builds up in there.

What are the actual reading of the ammonia nitrite and nitrate?Plants?temp?tank size?How many fish?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

The NH3 is 0, NO2 is 0, NO3 is 10mg/l. pH is 7.5 and temperature 27C (80.2F). The tank is 170 litres (45 gal).
4 mollies
4 tiger barbs
1 gourami.

When I was using salt I would add 1 gram salt per litre of water and would replace the same amount with what I removed during a water change. If I changed 40 litres of water I would add 40 grams of salt.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mollies are pretty easy what food do you use I have had mine for 8months and they still are happy


----------



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

I know that with mine ive had more luck in a higher pH range. I believe they like upwards of 7.6-8.0 as naturally comes with the saltier territory. Did you ever notice them doing "the shakes", where they kind of vibrate off an on? this behavior can be a sign of salinity imbalance.

Other than that....I would wonder where they are coming from? or perhaps a strange disease. Fish are so difficult to diagnose!!

Hope you get things figured out.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

My molly tank water is hard and I keep the temperature at around 72-74.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to have no luck with Mollies either (they kept dieing within a couple weeks of buying them), until I bought them from a different supplier -It's all about the quality with these guys I swear! They don't need salt, hell, they don't even need a heater!! I keep mine in an unheated tank and they do marvelously well to say the least!  They are really amazing fish, and the good quality ones even seem resistant to disease.


----------

